# 888reptiles... severly P****D off..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

so, last week i order from them.. last wednesday night/ thursday morning

not my normal people, but they were showing giant mealworms as available, and at a good price.. so i ordered enough bits and bobs to make up the £40 to get free delivery..

so i wait.. 

what do i get today?

this. 

*Your order has now been sent for processing.* *
Item Name**Quantity**Price**Total*
MEALWORMS Giant 1kg Bulk O/S 1£0.00£0.00 
HOPPERS (LOCUSTS) 4th Large Size (Bulk 50) 1£7.74£7.74 
BLACK CRICKETS Standard Size (Bulk 250) 1£4.74£4.74 
Feeding Solutions CALYPSO Cricket Dust 120g 1£2.75£2.75 *
Subtotal*£15.23Shipping is Standard Delivery (Free Over Â£39.95)*
Shipping*£0.00Payment method is 'Credit / Debit Card'Currency is British Pound*
Total*£15.23



so where are my chuffing mealworms guys???

i know you are open saturdays and sundays, so why has it taken you so long to put my order in, and WHERE ARE THE MEALWORMS THAT YOU DID NOT SAY WERE OUT OF STOCK WHEN I ORDERED..

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

i now have no mealies for the gliders, meerkats, skunks and geckos.. 

i am not a happy bunny :devil:

i would NOT have ordered from them had i have known they did not have any chuffing mealies to begin with.

and yes, i have emailed them..

so.. anyone know who currently HAS got giant mealies available??

N


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Ricks is showing up with giant mealies in stock.....


http://www.rickslivefood.co.uk/shop/mealworms-mini-morios/giant-mealworms-super-morios-2.html


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ta 

have ordered a couple of kilos.. that should keep them happy.. just the next few days they will be unhappy poor things! best go defrost some prawns.. god knows why, but the meerkats love them.. the skunks will have chickens and the gliders the normal mix just without mealies.. ho hum..


N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

found my order confirmation from them.. so thought i would post this too

Thu, 07 Aug 2008 03:54:26 -0000 Triple 8 Reptiles​ *Thank you for your order. You will receive another email once it has been despatched.* 
*Item Name**Quantity**Price**Total
*MEALWORMS Giant 1kg Bulk 1£24.94£24.94 
HOPPERS (LOCUSTS) 4th Large Size (Bulk 50) 1£7.74£7.74 
BLACK CRICKETS Standard Size (Bulk 250) 1£4.74£4.74 
Feeding Solutions CALYPSO Cricket Dust 120g 1£2.75£2.75 
*Subtotal*£40.17
Shipping is Standard Delivery (Free Over Â£39.95)*
Shipping*£0.00Payment method is 'Credit / Debit Card'Currency is British Pound*
Total*£40.17

so you can see, when i ordered on thursday morning at 3am, they were NOT showing as out of stock..

so, no reason why they should not have sent them out during the day on thursday, *as they should have *_if _they were any good at customer service.

I've had NO emails from them inbetween times to say they were out of mealworms, and no reason to ecpect anything other than my *complete *order 

888Reptiles. you are unprofessional and discourteous, not to mention deceitful. you took my money, yet you left me with nothing. no explanation, no apology, no nothing

i do not find this acceptable, and as i said to you in my email, i will be leaving feedback about this where i can.

Thanks.. *NOT*

Nerys


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

glad i saw this as i was gonna order from them


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well if you do, i would give them a call first and make sure that

a) they have what you want in stock
b) when they are going to bother to send it out

!

N


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

not good they dont take paypal ether thats a pain 

if your ever stuck again i use 

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

av only had a problem once when they missed something out my order so i called (am talking about the link posted) and the send them out the same day i called order before 12 and u get your stuff next day as well


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ahh yes, good 'ole livefoods 

i been buying from them since about 2000, and part of the forum moderating team for.. err... 3 years? 4 years? you know i honestly can't remember how long, lol

i normally do use them yes, but they were out of stock of morios... at least they have the courtesy to not list what they do not have and cannot provide tho!

if not them i tend to use ricks.. so have stuck an order in with rick for 2 kilos of mealies.. i hope he does have some or the critters will be most peeved!

N


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

We ordered a load of frozen mice - they didn't tell us until Becky had payed for everything that they didn't have small mice. That wound me up a little. They are a good shop but they need to sort out the website. As for getting stuff sent over the weekend i don't think that will happen ever!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, i ahve to say i did not expect it to be sent on a saturday or sunday

I EXPECTED IT TO BE SENT THE DAY OR AT THE WORST THE DAY AFTER I ORDERED IT

which seeing as they would have got my order first thing thursday morning, means it should have been sent out that day, or friday

which would have meant it would have been in the system over the weekend, and here early part of the week.

however. as you all know

they screwed up.

they had a big open weekend this weekend, so i do wonder if they DID have them in stock, but sold them instead, leaving me short and my animals not happy..

i would not mind, if they had TOLD ME.. i would have been able to go out and get some locally from bay tree to tide me over.. but instead, to get one shitty email saying yes we have taken the money for the bits we do have... and tough titty on the rest

they did not even say in the email.. when i was likely to get the rest of my order.

muppets.

Nerys


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

now now Nerys rant over come on take ya pills lolololololol

















waits for slapping lololol


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem with them N.

First time i ordered from them i had no problems at all and it was delivered very quickly so i thought id try them again.

Ordered a load of stuff showing as instock, got my confirmation email and then heard nothing at all, after 4 days i rang them to be told that id not recieved my order as some things id ordered were out of stock. I didnt receive an email or anything informing me of this, i had to ring them. 

They then told me that it was all back in stock and would be sent out for delivery on the Tuesday, Tuesday came and went with no delivery but i did get an email telling me my order had gone for processing so i rang them to find out what was going on and was told that my order hadnt even gone for processing and the person id spoken to last time wasnt in and they'd ring me back when they got in.

They then emailed me, apologised and sent out my delivery special delivery before 9am the next day which i cant complain at.

All in all 10 days from ordering to delivery just isnt good enough but since im at one very good and one very bad experience with them its only fair to try third time and see which way it falls next time before i decide whether or not to keep buying from them : victory:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Id imagine they order from a wholesaler,NONE of the wholesalers have morio worms at the moment,they are in very short supply.


----------



## Lounmatt (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate 888reptiles i ordered some crested gecko diet and i thought i would order a box of small locusts aswell, they sent the locusts i recieved an email saying the cgd was out of stock, the postage was about 6 pounds so i payed nearly 10pounds to get about 20 bloody small locusts grrr! the only reason i ordered was because it said cgd was in stock :bash:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

N did they try and charge postage as the lack of worms took your order under £40?


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Just thought I would add here that anyone thinking of ordering jumbo rabbits for their snakes should be aware of the fact that the jumbos are in fact a med/large at best, and yes I am quoting from recent experience. 
Very disappointed as was expecting them to at least give the correct description of what they had in stock, and feel it's gross deception on their part, and so won't benefit their business in the long run. In fact quite the opposite. If the rabbits were sold to them as jumbos, then it's still seen as bad business etiquette to not be aware of the difference themselves.

Mo.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Never had a problem with 888 tbh... although, that said, I have only ever ordered equipment not livefoods. I get all of my food from Rick, apart from fruit flies which he's stopped doing them.


----------

